# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Productores peruanos están en capacidad de exportar palta Hass a Estados Unidos

## inform@cción

A continución compartimos con ustedes una nota periodística que hiciera RTVCIPLIMA a Fernando Cillóniz -presidente de *inform@cción*- durante la realización del *Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA)*, acerca de la situación de la palta hass peruana ante la reciente noticia de la apertura del mercado norteamericano. 
Saludos y éxitos para los palteros del Perú.   Temas similares: Busco productores/exportadores de palta para exportar a Canadá y Rusia Artículo: Ají y pimientos peruanos despiertan interés en Estados Unidos, según Adex Article: Perú y Chile buscan alianza para exportar juntos palta Hass a EEUU Cómo Exportar a los Estados Unidos Prensa chilena destaca que el Perú se prepara para expandir su palta Hass a Estados Unidos

----------

